# Rectal Ultra Sound?



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

Anyone ever have one? I know ultra sounds are usually simple painless procedures but throw in the word rectal and I get concerned. I haven't yet been able to find out what it entails or if there's any prep involved so I thought I'd check here.I've had a history of abscesses and a fistula so my doctor suggested this test. Thankfully my colonoscopy showed no problems so I just need to get this over with!Thanks!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome elisa


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Well if it is anything like a uterian ultra sound... They will be sticking the ultra sound scanner up your rectum... Have no idea if there is a prep for it... If it were me... I would have to be sedated... I couldn't tolerate the pain.. I refused a sigmoid for that very reason..


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I will be having a rectal ultrasound scheduled soon. I believe the doctor said the prep was an enema that you do at home prior to the test.


----------



## 19872 (Feb 24, 2006)

smelly1I had the rectal ultrasound it is gross they put a tube up inside it feels like it goin to come out..but they just pump stuff into u..its like a enema but u want to be close to a bathroom soon after u r done.. n get home as soon as u can because u wont be leavin the bathroom for awhile.. Sorry to gross u out but its the truth..


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

THat's the first time i hear about this test.What is the purpose of it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Spas, here is a website that says what they use it for. http://www.genesishealth.com/services/rectal_ultrasound.aspxK.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I was told it is to find out if there are any problems with the sphincter (in my case anyway) to see if this is why I am having gas incontinence (leaky gas).I confirmed today the prep is an enema although the nurse said if I had a bowel movement before I came for the appointment I would be ok. I don't think I will chance it, I will do the enema.Sookegirl241, yes, it sounds gross, was it painful????


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm a little concerned about the test now too and am tempted to cancel, although I don't usually do that sort of thing. My doctor had recommended it after my most recent abscess that I thought might be a fistula. It took so long to get this appointment, and I had to work it around the colonoscopy, that I think I'm actually healed. I really like this doctor but I can't seem to find anything about this test where it's been used to diagnose that sort of thing. Now I'm thinking this will be more uncomfortable than the colonscopy!! They told me there was no prep but I guess they could give me an enema when I get there. I think I'll call back and double check. Now I'm scared too.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

elisa822, I didn't get the impression from the nurse I spoke to that it was a particularly painful procedure. Probably just uncomfortable.From what I understand they don't put the tube very far in and it is a fairly quick procedure.Don't cancel, just get it over with, I can't imagine it could be more uncomfortable than the colonoscopy.I read something on the internet about it, but you're right, there's not too much information. You'll make it through, hang in there!!


----------



## 19881 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Yeah, so I'm going today and I'm getting it over with! The thing is they told me there was no prep at all so I had breakfast. I'll be pissed if I was misinformed. I thought about not eating just to be safe but I figured they should really know. Maybe it's because it isn't very invasive, for lack of a better word.I'll tell you more later........_Okay, I'm back_ So that wasn't so bad. Not a fun lunch hour but not bad. I know we can be open and honest here but I'll still try to be delicate. First, no prep necessary for me. Maybe it depends on exactly what they're looking for. Second, they were certainly thorough and it took about 1/2 hour but the weird thing is that part of the test? Well, I don't know how they'd do it on a man because we don't have the same parts!I guess it's almost like let's check everything out while we're looking although I don't know what my ovaries have to do with anything. I don't think she really saw anything but I guess I'll wait to hear from my doctor. As I had said, what started this test was my latest abscess and possible fistula but it took so long to get the appointment that I think I (thankfully and miraculously) healed!


----------

